# Maintenance parts for an AR-15



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you were going to be in a small group of like 14 people and everyone had an AR 
Each month each member kicks in $35 for what ever we may need. For December I think we are going to go for parts for our ARs.
Everyone in the group has an AR -mill spec- we thought about picking up a complete rifle for parts but then we would only have one of everything.
Before we ask our expert on guns I would like to get your input. About a $500 budget ,

What would be the top 10 parts to get?
I also need to know what name brands are good and are there any that I would be better off staying away from.


In our group we require you have an AR bring as many different ones as you like but one must be a AR


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A rifle is spare parts . However everyone should have complete lower parts kits with extra springs detents . Firing pin, gas rings and extractor parts.. East to lose some of them when cleaning or working on one.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

You can buy a complete internal trigger pin and parts kit without pistol grip for 38 to 60 dollars from bushmaster or spikes tactical.
Add 10 dollars for a kit with the STD mill spec grip.

That is the complete list of internals.

p.s. I have owned ten different A.R. derivative rifles. A couple I have run 2 to 5 thousand rounds through.

I have never yet failed a part. I do have a field PSA upper that I bought used and the rifling is going. I have fired 2000 through it rapid fire.

If you have a group and cost are your concern and they always are.

Have each person get something 5 get a parts kit 5 get a bolt carrier group. 5 get spare uppers?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Firing pins


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If I were you and your group I would stock up on complete lower part kits and try to have a couple complete BCG on hand to use as well. Also, I would have several firing pins, a few gas keys, and several sets of gas rings on hand. Lower parts kits can be had for an inexpensive price. PSA along with the links below are good places to get parts at an affordable price.

https://www.whiteoakarmament.com/shop/lower-parts/lower-receiver-parts.html

https://www.whiteoakarmament.com/shop/upper-parts-242/upper-receiver-group.html

https://www.apexgunparts.com/?utm_source=Second%20Media&utm_medium=Banners&utm_campaign=Second%20Media

https://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?item=XANLPKMHT&name=Anderson+


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Complete assembled BCG, Buffer springs, trigger control groups
Personally, I would just have complete lowers, complete uppers ready to rock. They are very cheap now, relatively.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Complete assembled BCG, Buffer springs, trigger control groups
> Personally, I would just have complete lowers, complete uppers ready to rock. They are very cheap now, relatively.


 In other words a spare weapon is spare parts.
Springs and detents are more often lost than worn out. Happen ever now and then phone call , help I need this or that spring. Always dropped it, went flying can't find.
PSA, Midway USA are good source to shop for spare parts kits. Know what you should pay and buy when the price is right.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

RedLion said:


> If I were you and your group I would stock up on complete lower part kits and try to have a couple complete BCG on hand to use as well. Also, I would have several firing pins, a few gas keys, and several sets of gas rings on hand. Lower parts kits can be had for an inexpensive price. PSA along with the links below are good places to get parts at an affordable price.
> 
> https://www.whiteoakarmament.com/shop/lower-parts/lower-receiver-parts.html
> 
> ...


As a weapons tech that worked as a Armorer...what he said above. Why get a spare gun? What are the odds your gonna need another Lower receiver or upper receiver or barrel? Why pay for parts your very unlikely to need if your on a budget? Get whats likely to break or get lost. Once you get a good stash of parts, then you can go out and get a spare rifle or get a spare receiver or barrel. But those three parts arent likely to go south on you unless your shooting a incredible number of rounds through them, something few of us can afford to do!

There you go I said it now flame away! Tell me where I am wrong...


----------

